# bird identification?



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

can anyone ID this bird? 









(not my picture...)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like a flicker woodpecker to me.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Northern Flicker,female


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

red breasted merganser


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Its an immature short-necked lesser snow goose crossed with a kiwi.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is the Spotted Breast Cow Elk Bird


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a Redshafted Northern Flicker. Aaaand Mr. smarty Dunkum, how the he!! did you know it's a female? There's no visible...um....junk.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Males have a visible red "moustache" under the eye. So this is an obvious female or a Bruce Jenner male wanting to be a female. :?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

longbow said:


> It's a Redshafted Northern Flicker. Aaaand Mr. smarty Dunkum, how the he!! did you know it's a female? There's no visible...um....junk.


I googled it you old fart8)


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, guys. My dog kicked up a few while hunting for grouse. Didn't know of a woodpecker that is somewhat of a ground bird.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> I googled it you old fart8)


OH. I should have done that too. "Dang youngsters and their new-fangled electronics!" [I said that in my best old man voice]


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

longbow said:


> OH. I should have done that too. "Dang youngsters and their new-fangled electronics!" [I said that in my best old man voice]


Im older than you,Wife showed me how to do it;-)


----------

